# "Spider-Man" Pepper Spray Bracelet



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.local6.com/technology/14478228/detail.html
I want one!
This frees up the hands but still keeps the pepper spray usable.
I see a few problems with the design, but it is a huge step in the right direction.

AoG


----------



## arnisador (Nov 1, 2007)

Doesn't look too comfortable...


----------



## searcher (Nov 2, 2007)

Way oversized and in an bad position, not to mention it is to easily activated on accident.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2007)

searcher said:


> Way oversized and in an bad position, not to mention it is to easily activated on accident.


 
I can see lawsuite after lawsuites on this one.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Nov 2, 2007)

His heart's in the right place but from just looking at one photo of the device:

*It's blatantly obvious what it is and it's gonna fall victim to the same disuse that fanny-pack holsters did--they used to be a good idea, now everyone knows what they are and what's in' em.

*Since it's obvious what it is and it cannot be concealed, it produces the same hazard an unconcealed firearm or other weapon would produce--if someone is dead set on getting you, this is just some nice advance warning to come in shooting. Or in this particular case, okay, the spray's attached to the arm--break the arm.

* Pepper spray sucks and should only be carried as a nonlethal alternative to a firearm, knife or other serious weapon so it shows in court that you tried to use less lethal means first on the off chance that the spray DOES work.


----------



## sl2squeeze (Nov 4, 2007)

I think that he's on to something with this product, but it needs a lot of refining.


----------

